# My update



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I've been away for a little while trying to sort all this out because I think reading about the condition every day made me obsessed and wasn't helping. Here is what I've realized:My anxiety comes from *drumroll please*: my family. Woah- shocker huh? Well after a surprising life changing experience- not health related, just something really cool that happened to me that showed me life doesn't have to suck all the time, I made some changes. I am basically in the process of weeding out the constant sources of negativity in my life or at least trying to keep them at bay. It surprised me that so much of my anxiety was coming from the people closest to me. I know this must sound kind of vague, but my anxiety induced D has subsided. The D hasn't totally gone away as I am trying to nail down what foods are triggers, but at least I can control that (if I remember to pay attention!) Probiotics has helped too (though there are so many threads on the subject I just decided not to start a new one). Anyhow-nothing earth shattering- just felt like sharing. So I guess what I'm saying is seriously take a look at what initially caused your anxiety and hopefully you'll find the root cause. My stomach is still a source of anxiety in itself, but working on the whole family/friends stuff has helped at least curb the anxiety. Now my attacks seem to come from something I ate but I can control that at least!


----------



## Marylou (Jul 26, 2004)

funny how I feel like I know you somewhat...lolI'm glad to hear you are having discoveries, it is very inspiring. My panic is surely the cause of my IBS (d) and maybe I will find some releif, I just wish I could take my meds without freaking out, I've had them for a month but havent taken them yet, ghastly isn't it...lol I can't even take my allegra..sheesh...well, good luck to you dear, Marylou


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bravo Almost Famous,What you posted is fairly "earth shattering" because so many people deny that anxiety or stress plays any role in their condition. I know my shrink helped me to understand that although I would always have stress from my elderly parents, I could control my relationship with them and decide how often I would subject myself to a difficult situation. Isn't it a relief? Take care.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I agree that making changes to eliminate 'negativity" from our lives can help our IBS. I had to quit work (major relief from constant IBS symptoms) and often say NO to just about anything that causes me additional stress--including not seeing certain members of my family. I know most people cannot quit work and if I have to go back hopefully I will have a choice to do something that fits ME as far as personality, hours, etc. Good for you that you are taking control of your life! IBS controlled me for so long that it is liberating to make choices that have a positive impact emotionally AND physically.


----------



## miranda (Apr 16, 2004)

almost famous,congrats on getting to the root of your anxiety and thus improving your bodys reaction to it.i've known for a while now that (love) relationships cause me a great deal of anxiety. i know that it stems from the fact that i was very hurt in my last one and i am just so so nervous about entering into another relationship.i feel that i've passed part 1, identification, and now i'm ready to do something about it but i'm not quite sure how to go about it.gosh i wish therapy wasn't so darn $$$$!!!! i saw a therapist for a bit when i was a student so i could pay a student rate. but now that i'm working, paying rent, trying not to live paycheck to paycheck...i just don't think i can afford it.thanks for listening, best wishes to you all.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

See my post on the general IBS board. I don't want to be redundant. But I guess I jinxed myself by posting this.


----------

